# HGVC Waikoloa Beach resort advice



## Ann in CA (Oct 25, 2012)

We will be at HGVC Waikoloa for one week starting 10/27.  When I called today, they said we had been assigned building 14, facing the golf course, and I wondered if that was a good location.  From reading the reviews, I think I should have asked for a top floor, however we are not owners there, so not sure how much good that would do.

We planned to go to Costco and a local market after picking up a car, and hope to find a Saturday Farmers Market as well. Think I read there is one. We are on Maui now, and assume we can bring local fruit from one island to another. 

We stayed at the hotel many years ago, so am sure there have been many changes. The TUG reviews were not very recent, so would love restaurant  recommendations, and any other favorites in the area. All adults, most more interested in relaxing in the area than driving long distances on this trip.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## suzanne (Oct 25, 2012)

When I called last week to request a top floor I was told that our exchange was a Deluxe Unit and all of those were on the first and second floors with the exception of the end units on the second floor. She told me that the top (3rd) floor and the end units on the second floor was for Premier units. I could pay to upgrade to a Premier unit if any were available when we were to check in. Hope your having a great trip.

Suzanne


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 25, 2012)

We're staying at the Bay Club next month .  Does the same apply?   It's an RcI exchange.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 25, 2012)

suzanne said:


> When I called last week to request a top floor I was told that our exchange was a Deluxe Unit and all of those were on the first and second floors with the exception of the end units on the second floor. She told me that the top (3rd) floor and the end units on the second floor was for Premier units. I could pay to upgrade to a Premier unit if any were available when we were to check in. Hope your having a great trip.
> 
> Suzanne



I assume you are staying at the HGVC Bay Club in Waikoloa.  If so, try and get unit in the 2-Story Villa's.  This last May, we stayed in a Bay Club Villa, ground floor, on the golf course, next to the pool and luv'd it. They are bigger, quieter, and you'll have your own parking spot in front of the building (a shared 2-car carport).   

If you do stay in a 3-story building, at least you will be on the golf course and not along the road.


----------



## BevL (Oct 25, 2012)

We were given one of the villa type units on an RCI exchange.  We didn't even call and ask - just were assigned to that when we got there.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 25, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> We're staying at the Bay Club next month .  Does the same apply?   It's an RcI exchange.




For Bay Club.......

If you have a 2 BR 2 1/2 baths you have a Villa, which is a 2 BR plus.  If you only have a 2 BR 2 Bath, you a 2 BR standard.

There is no 2 BR plus designation for the top floor.  These were sold as penthouse units, but when they converted to points, they only classified these as standard 2 BR unit.  They do try to put owners into the penthouse units, so it can't hurt to ask. 

For WBR which is next door, the top floor is considered an upgrade and costs more points.  The will not put you into an upgrade unless you pay for one.

Now with either resort, I am not exactly sure if or how they can upgrade an RCI deposit.  I guess they could charge you cash.  If you are an HGVC owner I am not sure if they can charge you points.  

I had an RCI exchange into Kingsland 2 years ago.  We got what was considered an 2 BR plus unit, and that was the unit type they put us in.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 26, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> For Bay Club.......
> 
> If you have a 2 BR 2 1/2 baths you have a Villa, which is a 2 BR plus.  If you only have a 2 BR 2 Bath, you a 2 BR standard.
> 
> ...



We just have a 1 bd, what do you know about those? Thx


----------



## Gracey (Oct 26, 2012)

Joan, when we went to Big Island last may (thanks for room tips by the way for Wyndham)  I gave a coworker my Bay Club RCI exchange because we wanted to be in Kona.  But we went to visit her at Bay Club, her one bedroom unit was on the top floor, end unit.  So she ended up with a great unit and the unit was beautiful.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 26, 2012)

If I remember correctly Bay club has mixed size units on each floor.  similar floor plans on each floor.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 26, 2012)

all 1 BR at Bay Club face the parking lot and NOT the golf course. 

There are 1 BRs at all 3 floors and because the shape of the building all 1 BRs are end or corner units.  3rd floors have a higher ceiling and make the rooms look larger.  

Personally I like building 1, where you face towards Hilton Waikaloa and the empty field just north of it.  It is farthest from the pool, but easier to walk to King shops or the Hilton. 

The buildings are all shaped like the letter C, the open end of the C is where the 1 BRs are located.  They are at the entrance to the building.  I believe there are three 1 Brs per floor and three Floors per building.  All 2 BRs are on the tops and back of the C and are either golf cource frontage or view rooms.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 26, 2012)

Loops said:


> Joan, when we went to Big Island last may (thanks for room tips by the way for Wyndham)  I gave a coworker my Bay Club RCI exchange because we wanted to be in Kona.  But we went to visit her at Bay Club, her one bedroom unit was on the top floor, end unit.  So she ended up with a great unit and the unit was beautiful.



Were you sorry or have 2nd thoughts that you gave up the HGVC Bay Club TS, after seeing the Bay Club and Waikoloa?  

Inquiring minds (me) want to know?


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 26, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> For Bay Club.......
> 
> If you have a 2 BR 2 1/2 baths you have a Villa, which is a 2 BR plus.  If you only have a 2 BR 2 Bath, you a 2 BR standard.
> 
> ...


 Excellent point


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 26, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> We just have a 1 bd, what do you know about those? Thx



You will love them, huge units with big wrap around lanai.

Photos of the remodeled interior and exteriors (paint and shutters ), plus floor plans. 

http://bayclub.hgvc.com/Accommodations.aspx


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 27, 2012)

The 1 BR lanais are smaller than the 2 BR lanais.  The 2BR A style units have the really large lanais, these lanais are over a 1000 sq ft.  The 2 BR B style units have smaller than than the A lanai units, but still big.  The 1 BR unit have still smaller lanais than the B style units, but are bigger than most.  These units were built as condos and not timeshares.  So they are much more space.

I can look up the actual sq footage when I get home.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 28, 2012)

I just got back (sigh) from 11 wonderful days at Paniolo Greens. We really enjoyed both the farmer's markets in Waimea. One ends at noon, one ends at one. Lots of local produce, good food, and crafts.
Liz


----------



## Ann in CA (Oct 28, 2012)

We arrived today and were given what they called a "2 bedroom plus" in building 14, with a view of the golf course.  Very impressed with the staff and resort so far.  We are not in the Bay Club, but in what our paperwork and welcome letters from them says is the "HGVC at the Waikoloa Beach Resort".

Hope to get to the Farmers Market tomorrow if the tsunami stays at sea.  Any advice on restaurants and other favorites in the area?

Thanks!


----------



## Gracey (Oct 28, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Were you sorry or have 2nd thoughts that you gave up the HGVC Bay Club TS, after seeing the Bay Club and Waikoloa?
> 
> Inquiring minds (me) want to know?



A little bit   We had two weeks down in Kona, one at Wyndham Kona resort and one at Mauna Loa,  so we did drive up to Waikoloa 3 times to go to Hapuna Beach (loved it!) but the rest of my family was staying at other timeshare units in Kona, so I wanted to be by them. My coworker absolutely loved it there though!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 29, 2012)

In December, we’ll have our first week at the Bay Club, the second at Sea Mountain, and then two weeks at Mauna Loa.  So we’ll get a chance to be the gaiety of places.  We’ve been to Sea Mountain two times before and love, it, and Mauna Loa several times, and our advantage there is that it is a 5 minute walk to my brother’s condo and we’ll be there at Christmas weeks when he is there too!
     We’ve had to stay 4 more days due to a much cheaper air fare – those holiday rates! – and the rental car is  higher too after the one month, so we are renting 4 days at  a vrbo condo in the same complex as my brother.  We are very happy at how things worked out, and anxious to stay at the Bay Club too.
   Thanks, everyone for the info on the condos there.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 29, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> We arrived today and were given what they called a "2 bedroom plus" in building 14, with a view of the golf course.  Very impressed with the staff and resort so far.  We are not in the Bay Club, but in what our paperwork and welcome letters from them says is the "HGVC at the Waikoloa Beach Resort".
> 
> Hope to get to the Farmers Market tomorrow if the tsunami stays at sea.  Any advice on restaurants and other favorites in the area?
> 
> Thanks!



4star food, service, and prices. Browns.
http://www.fairmont.com/orchid-hawaii/dining/brownsbeachhouse/

Quick cheap food at Queens Food Court, I developed a taste for the Ono fish sandwich. Line up early for Sansei or get take out sushi at island gourmet mkt.
http://queensmarketplace.net/index.php/dining

Cafe Pesto at Kawaihae Harbor. 
http://cafepesto.com/

Blue Dragon, haven't been there but Roseanne liked it on her Nuts show 
http://www.bluedragonrestaurant.com/


----------



## Ann in CA (Nov 2, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> 4star food, service, and prices. Browns.
> http://www.fairmont.com/orchid-hawaii/dining/brownsbeachhouse/
> 
> Quick cheap food at Queens Food Court, I developed a taste for the Ono fish sandwich. Line up early for Sansei or get take out sushi at island gourmet mkt.
> ...



Thanks! Having a great time and gorgeous weather.  Love the resort and the hotel access. We all enjoyed Sansei, and Merriman's and the farmers markets.  Will try to check out your other suggestions, but we are running out of time!

Great virtual photo link. thanks!


----------

